# How to get multiple terminal windows in X11?



## isolder (Dec 3, 2003)

I am slowly learning how to run/use applications through fink and x11 but there is something I've ran into that I can't figure out..


When I start Apple's X11 (I type startx in the terminal), it opens up another white terminal window in X, where I can bring up apps I've installed like bluefish and 3dpong and xscrabble..


My problem though, is that once I start an application I no longer have a prompt into the X terminal.  

I've read about Screen and I think that's one way I could get multiple sessions, but is there no way to get more x terminal windows up?   I tried searching on here but I couldn't find it..though I thought I'd seen somewhere..


----------



## cfleck (Dec 3, 2003)

when you start your app type an '&' after the command

so like...

> xscrabble &


----------



## gator (Dec 3, 2003)

The X11-way of creating new terminals is just to start additional terminal programs. One of the possible terminal programs, which is always available with any X11 implementation, is xterm. Thus, to start type the following at the command line:

xterm &

You'll get a new terminal window. Repeat as often as you like.


----------



## isolder (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks to both of you, will be using both commands..


----------



## Salvo (Dec 4, 2003)

When you launch an App in X, it starts as a Child of the App you launched it from.
If you start an xterm and run gimp from it (launched in the background with "> gimp &"), for example, gimp is the child of the xterm. If you quit that xterm, you quit gimp too. If you have multiple xterms open, it may be difficult to keep track of which terminal is the parent of which terminal.

In the "Applications" Menu of The Apple X11 Implementation, there are a few programs, Terminal (xterm), xman and xlogo. when you launch them from the Applications Menu, they are children of the xserver itself, so won't suddenly shut down when you quit one of the xterms you have open.
Customising your Applications Menu in X to include commonly used X-Applications will simplify your user experience.


----------

